# Eine bitte an Alle!!!



## Dok (3. Dezember 2004)

Um in Zukunft noch besser auf die Bedürfnisse unserer Mitglieder und Besucher eingehen zu können haben wir uns entschlossen an einer Markforschung teilzunehmen. Damit sich das ganze auch funktioniert, bitte ich euch um eine rege Teilnahme!!!

Hier geht es zum Fragebogen:


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Done.


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Beschoid. Hat aber ganz schön lang gedauert


----------



## Reisender (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

schwitz.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Habs natürlich auch gemacht, ist aber wirklich ne lange Umfrage:-((((


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Ich war ganz selbstlos   Ohne Anspruch auf Gewinn - gewinne ja eh nie was :c


----------



## Palerado (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Eine kurze Frage sei mir erlaubt bevor ich teilnehme.
Habe mit dem ganzen gerade mal angefangen, habe aber abgebrochen.

Warum wird in einer Umfrage zur Gestaltung und Qualität des Anglerboards der User so sehr über seine persönlichen Verhältnisse ausgefragt?
Ich finde das nicht sehr angebracht, ausser es gibt wirklich einen trifftigen Grund.


----------



## buddha (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Bin auch dabei!!!


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2004)

.....


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Geschaft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Schmoeller (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Fettisch... Gewinne teile ich natürlich mit Euch...  :q :q :q :q :q 

Gruß
Schmoeller


----------



## das_angel_eumel (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Was hat das Einkommen des Haushaltes mit dem Ab zu tun??#c #d

Ich finde das geht zu weit

--------> abgebrochen


----------



## Palerado (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Ich auch und zwar genau an der Stelle.


----------



## Woipertinger (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Wie ist es denn mit Datenschutz bewerkstelligt?

Siehe auch Beiträge von Palerado und das-angel-eumel.

Halte diese Umfrage für sehr fragwürdig. Sowas läuft meist auf Adressensammeln hinaus.

Seid bitte vorsichtig gemäß dem Werbespruch: Lass Dich nicht verarschen.
Bloß weil da mit irgendeinem Gewinn gewedelt wird.


----------



## das_angel_eumel (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

@palerado

kam mir vorher schon komisch vor, da es immer abwechselnd ging. eine Frage zum Ab , eine Frage zu privaten sacen, etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



> Was hat das Einkommen des Haushaltes mit dem Ab zu tun??


Weils da zum ersten nicht nur ums AB geht, sondern das eine gross angelegte Umfrage zur Internetnutzung ist.
Und da möchten die auch wissen, aus welchem Personenkreis sich die Interentuser "rekrutieren" und wie sich das im Einzelnen zusammmensetzt.
Deswegen werden dort auch diese persönlichen  Daten abgefragt. 

Ich denke bei einer solch grossen Studie braucht man sich da wegen der Datensicherheit keine Gedanken zu machen, das ist schliesslich ne renommierte Firms die sich da kaum leisten könnte, mit den Daten Schindluder zu treiben.

Was mich aus Erfahrung viel mehr stört, ist dass diese Umfrage so lange dauert. 
Da brechen einfach viele Leute ab, weil es eben zu lange ist.
Internetuser wollen halt alles schnell und einfach, beides ist diese Studie nicht.

Wenn wir aber auf Grund der erhobenen Daten besser die Zusammensetzung der Mitglieder und Besucher vom Anglerboard kennen lernen können, können wir zukünftig auch alles besser auf die Bedürfnisse und Wünsche unserer Mitgleider und Besucher ausrichten.


----------



## Woipertinger (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Sehr blauäugig.


----------



## das_angel_eumel (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

mache eigentlich prinzipiell bei sowas nicht mit.
Hatte nur gedacht: ach, ist ja das AB, da machst mal ne Ausnahme.
Tja, hat mir wieder mal bestätigt -> Finger davon lassen!!


----------



## Palerado (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Mich würde interessieren warum das AB dabei mitmacht und nicht einen eigenen Fragebogen entwirft und den ausfüllen läßt.
Dabei würden sicherlich sehr viele User, sehr gerne mitmachen.
Der Nutzen wäre der gleiche (oder etwa doch nicht?????).

Versteht das bitte nicht als Kritik an Euch. Ich möchte lediglich ein wenig mehr über diese Studie erfahren, bzw. erfahren warum das Anglerboard daran teilnimmt.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Nee muss net sein, ich werde in letzter Zeit häufiger von so Meinungsforscher (oder wie die sich schimpfen) privat angerufen. Letztens sogar drei mal von unterschiedlichen Instituten an einem Nachmittag. Ob die auch mal dran denken das ihre Umfragen nerven könnten. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Gottsei Dank ist das ja freiwillig)


> Dabei würden sicherlich sehr viele User, sehr gerne mitmachen.


Da gehts aber leider nicht nur drum, selber die Fragen zu entwerfen und zu stellen (Und er Zeit die man dafür bräuchte) , sondern auch um eine professionelle Auswertung. Und das sollen lieber Leute machen deren Job das ist, ich jedenfalls könnte das nicht.

Wobei ich nichts dagegen hätte, wenn einer der Boardies meint das professionell aufziehen zu können:
Darf sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung setzen))


----------



## kanalbulle (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Wenn ihr am Anfang der Umfrage den Punkt "Teilnahme ohne Anspruch auf Gewinn" wählt, wird nicht nach Adressdaten gefragt - keine eMail - nichts !          Also, man kann auch anonym bleiben !


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Oder anders gesagt: 
Jeder wie er will ))
Danke für die Info, Kanalbulle)))


----------



## Nick_A (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				Woipertinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist es denn mit Datenschutz bewerkstelligt?
> 
> Siehe auch Beiträge von Palerado und das-angel-eumel.
> 
> ...



:q :q 



			
				Woipertinger schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr blauäugig.



:q

Auch wenn ich Dir zustimme, daß man generell vorsichtig mit "vertraulichen Daten" umgehen muß und nicht blind alles beantwortet, war mir klar,...

...,daß *DU (JA GENAU DU !!!)* einer der ersten bist, die hier wieder irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien heraufbringen willst und gleich wieder "reinlatzen" wirst, wie schlecht doch das AB, seine Betreiber und Mods sind ... und dann ist natürlch auch klar, daß die AB-Mitglieder blauäugig sind...zum Glück ist das in dem anderen Forum ja nicht der Fall !!!    #q 

:q 

War klar, freue mich schon darauf noch mehr Verschwörungstheorien von Dir zu hören!  :q

Ich glaube auch an Deinem Schreibstil zu erkennen, wer Du bist/warst  :g (warst Du vielleicht schon mal im AB angemeldet ?!? ***GRINS***) !

Grüßle nach Bavaria 
Robert


P.S.:

Sage hier ebenfalls done ... Mensch bin ich blöd !!! |kopfkrat  |rolleyes


----------



## Nick_A (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr am Anfang der Umfrage den Punkt "Teilnahme ohne Anspruch auf Gewinn" wählt, wird nicht nach Adressdaten gefragt - keine eMail - nichts !          Also, man kann auch anonym bleiben !



Genau...habe ich eben auch gemacht !!! :m

Verschwörungstheorethikern sei aber gesagt, daß man trotzdem feststellen kann, wer die Daten eingegeben hat:

1. über die IP-Adresse

2. über das Cookie (kann ja die Daten übernehmen)

3. noch einige Möglichkeiten mehr! 

So what ?!? :q :q


----------



## das_angel_eumel (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Herrlich, wie sich hier die stimmung aufheizt|uhoh: 

wenn hier noch mehr rumgebrüllt wird, dann komm ich mir vor wie in meiner alten firma|supergri |kopfkrat


----------



## Timmy (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Ich glaube,daß die Board-Verantwortlichen gut überlegen,mit wem sie zusammenarbeiten.
 Sollten wir zukünftig mit mails zugemüllt werden und  5 mal in der Woche das Telefon klingeln("Brauchens ä Rentenversicherung....blablabla")wären wir alle stinkesauer-und das wollen die Boardchefs doch net,oder?????????


----------



## Adrian* (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

leeeeeeeeck war dat lang,...


----------



## Achim_68 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

ich habe mitgemacht........und mir ist nicht der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen, stell Dir das mal vor Herr Woipertinger - und das obwohl das AB ja, Deinen Beiträgen nach zu urteilen, mehr so zur dunklen Seite des Internets zu zählen ist


----------



## Ostfriese3000 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Hi,
konnte leider nich teilnehmen da ich noch nicht 16 bin.Also bleibt mir auch erspart zu überlegen ob es sich doch um eine Verschwörung handelt  #t 
tschöööö
ostfriese


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Fertisch  :q . Das war lang  :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Timmy (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Übrigens:Wißt Ihr eigentlich,was ein Wolpertinger ist?
  Eine bayrische Sagen-Gestalt..........DIE GIBTS ALSO EIGENTLICH GAR NICHT:q:q:q


----------



## Timmy (3. Dezember 2004)

Sorry,ist zwei mal reingerutscht


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

ganz schön stressig


----------



## The_Duke (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke bei einer solch grossen Studie braucht man sich da wegen der Datensicherheit keine Gedanken zu machen, das ist schliesslich ne renommierte Firms die sich da kaum leisten könnte, mit den Daten Schindluder zu treiben.



...und genau da fange ich an mir Gedanken zu machen! Ich habe grade an einer Schulung über Datenschutz teilgenommen und da kamen zufällig auch solche Umfragen auf Tablett.
Der Schulungsleiter hat dringendst davor gewarnt bei so etwas persönliche (und somit sensible) Daten weiter zu geben, auch wenn noch so ein schöner Absatz über Datenschutzblablabla dabei steht.
Hinter diesen Aktionen steht von Seiten des Fragestellers meist ein sehr massives finanzielles Interesse, da für Adressen in Verbindung mit anderen Daten (Einkommen, Kaufverhalten, Planungen usw.) richtig fette Kohle gezahlt wird....und wie will ich als blauäugiger Umfrageteilnehmer überprüfen, daß mit meinen Daten wirklich kein Schindluder getrieben wird? Irgendwann bekomme ich elektronische oder Post in Papierform von irgendwelchen Banken mit Kreditangeboten, weil ich vielleicht in der Umfrage angekreuzt habe, daß ich mir innerhalb der nächsten 6 Monate ne neue Karre kaufen will....natürlich zusammen mit persönlichen Infos über irgendwelche Autos, die auch grade zufällig an mich geschickt wurden....und nun stell mal erstens den Zusammenhang zwischen der Umfrage und der Werbepost her und zweitens weise dann noch nach, daß deine Daten dafür missbräuchlich verwendet wurden! Ich denke, daß das Risiko für den Frager bei einem Vergehen gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen erwischt zu werden mehr als gering ist....
Sorry...ich lasse von so etwas die Finger weg...auch wenns vom AB kommt sollte die Vorsicht und eine gesunde Portion Misstrauen nicht außen vor bleiben....


----------



## jjenzen (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Tja für so etwas habe ich meine t-online-e-mail adresse (sozusagen meine Spam Adresse) Wenn ich die angebe, bei solchen Umfragen, wunde3r ich mich auch nicht über den Schrott, der sich da täglich sammelt. Ich sag nur: Postfach ungelesen leeren! Die wichtigen Mails kommen sowieso bei web.de an 

P.S. Neben meinem Postfach (für die reale Post) steht gleich die Papiertonne ...


----------



## das_angel_eumel (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

yo, eine zweite mailaddy für irgendwelchen schrott ist doch standart, oder?!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Konnte auch nicht teilnehmen weil ich noch nicht 16 bin. Keine Ahnung ob es sich um eine Verschwörung handelt


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Feddich #6


----------



## mo jones (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

boah geschafft !!! :m
 wollten die aber viel wissen |kopfkrat 
 nöö ich will nix gewinnen, also wissen die ausser meine ip und das was ich ihnen beantworten wollte, nix:q
 hoff ich zumindest |uhoh:


----------



## Pickerfan (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Das wärs. Gut das man nebenbei Musik hören kann


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

@ Dok,
ich bin ja nun schon sehr lang hier im Board, aber habt ihr (die Macher) es wirklich nötig sowas zu veranstallten? 
Es mag ja sein das der ganze Zynober freiwillig ist und auch keiner gezungen wird teilzunehmen. Aber die Fragen die dort gestellt werden haben mit dem Anglerboard nichts aber auch garnichts zu tun. Und wenn ich schon lesen muss das die Firma die das ganze Veranstalltet ihren Sitz in Frankreich hat dann schrillen bei mir ja gleich fünfmal die Alarmglocken. Wenn schon so eine Aktion sein muss warum dann nicht bei einer Firma aus Deutschland. Haben die Franzosen schönere Preise die dann keiner gewinnt? Oder zahlen die bloß mehr? 

Ich habe und werde jedenfalls an sowas nicht teilnehmen und kann bloß jedem Raten sich das dreimal oder noch öfter zu übnerlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Da zum Thema Umfrage immer wieder auch Kritik kommt:
Selbstverständlich ist es richtig, bei solchen Umfragen mit der Weitergabe persönlicher Daten vorsichtig zu sein.
*Es muss aber niemand persönliche Daten angeben (ausser der Emailadresse, Adresse nur wenn man auch am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen will).*

Warum macht das Anglerboard da mit??
Wir haben eine Grösse erreicht, bei der es immer schwerer wird, alle Meinungen unter einen Hut zu bringen. Daher hätten wir gerne unabhängige Daten. Dies kann man entweder für tausende Euros als Studie in Auftrag geben. Oder den Weg gehen, den wir gewählt haben:

Sich einer grossen allgemeinen Studie über Internetuser anschliessen.

Als „Bezahlung“ springt dafür fürs Anglerboard die professionelle Auswertung der gewonnen anglerboardrelevanten Daten raus uns sonst (leider) nix.

*Zur Beachtung:
Niemand wird gezwungen an dieser Umfrage teilzunehmen
Es ist niemand gezwungen mehr als seine Emailadresse anzugeben!!!*


----------



## bine (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

So, habs auch hinter mir!!!!  :m


----------



## arno (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Moin!
Ich habe auch an einer anderen Umfrage teilgnommen und werde seit dem nicht mehr oder weniger mit Müll zu geschmissen!
Mh, eher weniger, da mein Konsumverhalten, dem der übrigen Bevölkerung entgegenspricht!
Wenn ich aber in so einer Befragung angebe das ich hinter jeden neuen Trent hinterherjage, kommt schon mal dabei raus das viel Müll im briefkasten landet!
Ich interessiere mich bewust nicht für jeden Sch...dreck der auf den markt kommt!
Seht das doch mal so:
Ihr braucht eine neue Versicherung und fragt bei einigen an.
Da gebt Ihr auch Eure Adressen an und das ist viel schlimmer, denn meist wird man danach mit unmengen von Werbung zugemüllt!
Ich schätze auch schon das DOK da was seriöses ausgesucht hat!
Warten wir mal ab, ob in nächster zeit der Müll zunimmt!


----------



## petipet (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Habe auch mitgemacht. Das Board hat eine Bitte gestellt, und die hab ich erfüllt.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## snofla (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

moin doc

habe alle fragen korrekt beantwortet


auftrag erledigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Danke)


----------



## snofla (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

@woipertinger

das nenn ich ne klasse eigentor #h


----------



## angelwolli (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Alles erledigt.

Da sich Pro & Contra ja zugegebener Maßen wirklich die Waage halten, würde auch mich interressieren, ob nicht in einer ruhigen Minute - Dok oder einer der Mods- das ganze *kurz* & schlüssig erklären könnten.(versuchen)

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie ich mit den paar AB relevanten Fragen einen Lösungsansatz bekomme, der" _Alle Meinungen unter einen Hut bekommt _ ",
geschweige denn die Ansprüche aller User an Oberflächendesign, etc. erfüllt.
Bitte versteht mich nicht falsch - dies soll keine erneute Disskusion entflammen, es geht mir einfach ums Verstehen.( die "3 Fragen auf der nach oben offenen Richterskala" hätte man nun wirklich als Umfrage mit Diagramm im Board veröffentlichen können )

Der Dok sagte Bitte - ich sage Danke :m 
hoffe ihr hattet alle einen erfogreichen Nikolaus

Petri aus der Hauptstadt

Wolli #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

@ angelwolli:
Da gehts einfach drum, das professionell machen zu lassen.
Damit man insgesamt einen Eidnruck dessen bekommt, wie sich die Member zusamen setzen, in welche Richtung die Interessenlage etc..
Sicher kann man da vieles schon direkt aus dem Forum ablesen, aber die im Forum "veröffentlichte" Meinung ist ja nur ein "Teilausschnitt" der Gesamtmeinung der Boardbesucher.
Daher vesuchen wir es über diesen Weg um eine breitere und vor allem professionell ausgewertete Grundlage zu erhalten, um das zukünftig mit zu berücksichtigen und (sofgern das geht)) alles noch besser zu machen.


----------



## KampfKater (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

hallo

ich dachte anfangs, man kann mit dieser umfrage zur verbesserung des boards beitragen, hab aber dann ganz schnell feststellen müssen, daß 99% der umfrage absolut nichts mit dem board zu tun haben.
ich fände es ziemlich schade, wenn das ganze aus dem grund passiert ist, der momentan in meinen gedanken kreist.

WOLLTE, ODER VERDIENT DA JEMAND GELD DAMIT?

wenns das der grund ist, ersuche ich dich DOC, mich aus der mitgliederliste zu streichen und meine beiträge zu löschen. 

petri heil
robert


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



> WOLLTE, ODER VERDIENT DA JEMAND GELD DAMIT?


Leider nein, hab ich aber hier im Thread schon mehrmals geschrieben.


----------



## KampfKater (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



> Leider nein, hab ich aber hier im Thread schon mehrmals geschrieben



wer´s glaubt.....ich denk mir meinen teil, seh das board aber sicher zukünftig mit anderen augen.

gruß
robert


----------



## Palerado (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> wer´s glaubt.....ich denk mir meinen teil, seh das board aber sicher zukünftig mit anderen augen.
> 
> gruß
> robert


Skepsis im Hinblick auf den Datenschutz ist OK.
Mods und Admins der Lüge zu bezichtigen würde ich mir an dieser Stelle mal lieber sparen.
Das kann man imho echt nicht bringen.


----------



## Laksos (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				KampfKater schrieb:
			
		

> VERDIENT DA JEMAND GELD DAMIT?


Damit nicht, ganz sicher. Der "Verdienst" soll ja sein, dass die (einige!) AB-spezifische Fragen dann auch noch extra für uns separat ausgewertet werden sollen. Ich persönlich als Boardie habe mit der Aktion aber auch ein grundsätzliches Prob und mache daher dabei nicht mit; nur kann das ja jeder frei für sich selbst entscheiden. 
Dass das Board jedoch "Geld verdient", und zwar ganz offensichtlich mit den allseits bekannten Werbepartnern, ist dir aber wohl doch etwa nicht unbekannt? Sonst wären wir hier alle schon längst aus der Mitgliederliste gestrichen, incl. Dok. Oder wie sollte sich sonst so eine riesige Internetplattform, die jeden Monat eine gehörige Stange Euros kostet, sonst ohne Mitgliederbeiträge (die auch sicher du nicht zahlen willst) am Leben erhalten?


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Was bitte Intressiert es das Board oder die Member wieviel Netto ich verdiene |kopfkrat welchen Bildungsgrad ich habe |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat oder welche Haushalsgeräte ich mal kaufe |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat Also diese Aktion ist mehr als suspekt!!!!!


----------



## Palerado (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Auf diese Fragen wurde bereits geantwortet.
Laßt uns bitte nicht alles wieder von vorne durchkauen.


----------



## Uwe_H (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Ich habs ausgefüllt...warum auch nicht...auf das Gewinnspiel habe ich bewusst verzichtet, da gewinnste ja eh nix...auch habe ich teilgenommen bevor ich hier jetzt alle Postings gelesen habe, was soll schon großartig passieren...wenn ich emails bekomme die ich nicht mag werden die gelöscht, wenn ich Post bekomme freue ich mich, solange es keine Rechnung ist, Werbung ist doch immer wieder lustig, bunte Bilder, und man hat das Gefühl, es gibt da jemanden der an dich denkt...und wenn ichs nicht haben mag und ein Frankierter Rückumschlag dabei ist, wird der ganze Krempel eingetütet, noch ein wenig Altpapier dazu, damits auch richtig schwer wird (bei Faber-Lotto habe ich auch mal nen Leberwurstzipfel mit reingepackt, gut in Papier eingewickelt und ab in den Umschlag, das ist ein Fest für die Postannahme) und du hörst von dem Laden nie wieder was...

Ich bekomme fertig ausgefüllte Kreditanträge von der Royal Bank of Scotland und der Hypovereinsbank, irgendwelche ominösen Kataloge von Firemen mit denen ich nie zu tun hatte und noch vieles andere mehr...

Und wenn jemand meine Adresse haben möchte schaut er ins Telefonbuch, und wenn er eine Suchmaschine bemüht findet er auch meinen Arbeitgeber, die email-Adressen werden von den Homepages gesaugt...wie soll ich mich denn da gegen wehren???

Datenschutz hin oder her...und wenn jetzt eine Umfragefirma in Paris in der Rue de Sahel weiss, wieviel der Besitzer dieser einen IP verdient (es steht ja nirgends, dass man die Wahrheit sagen muß!!!), dann ist mir das relativ egal...was soll mir da großartig passieren??? Ich verstehe die Panikmache nicht so ganz...


----------



## Jürgen Chosz (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Auf diese Fragen wurde bereits geantwortet.
> Laßt uns bitte nicht alles wieder von vorne durchkauen.




Antworten ja , aber keine Vernünftigen. Aber ominöse Mails und Post kann man ja weitersenden und ich weiß auch schon wohin |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

@Jürgen 
eine gewisse Portion Vorsicht, muss man heutzutage haben... wie weit das geht, kann ja jeder selber entscheiden  

Zum Datenschutz nur mal eins: 

Überlegt mal an wievielen Stellen Daten von euch gespeichert sind: 
Finanzamt, Versicherungen, evtl. Arbeitsamt, Arbeitgeber, evtl. Polizei, Telefonbuch, Stadt bzw. Gemeindeverwaltung, Fischereiverein, Homepage usw. 

Für eine "gute" Adresse bekommt ein Adresshändler ca. 75€ (hab ich mal so gelernt, weis nicht ob das noch aktuell ist)  

Manchmal hab ich den Verdacht, dass sich da manche Leute ganz schnell mal ein paar Euro "dazuverdienen" wollen  

Ich für meinen Teil habe mitgemacht, da ich sowieso ein Spam-Adresse habe.. da kommts auf die paar Mails mehr, wenn es denn wirklich so sein sollte auch nicht mehr an  

Ähnliche Fragen kriegt man übrigens auch wenn man nur ein E-Mail Konto bei GMX oder so anmeldet


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Also wenn ich vom Administrator dieses Boards dazu aufgefordert werde mich rege zu beteiligen, dann gehe ich davon aus das die Sache harmlos ist.|uhoh: 

Scheinbar ist dem nicht so, wenn im Nachhinein als einzigste Begründung ja immer darauf hingewiesen wird, das es ja freiwillig ist.|kopfkrat 
Ich lasse jedenfalls die Finger davon.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Die Sache ist natürlich harmlos, und für Leute die trotzdem gerne vorsichtig sind gibt es gibt ja immernoch die Möglichkeit "anonym" daran teilzunehmen, die Angabe deiner persönlichen Daten ist somit "freiwillig"


----------



## gismowolf (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Für die ganz vorsichtigen gibt`s ja die Möglichlichkeit,nicht am Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen!!
Dafür gibt`s dann auch keine e-mailadresse!!Und der Bitte des Boards wurde entsprochen!


----------



## Achim_68 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				Ralf Rapfen schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich vom Administrator dieses Boards dazu aufgefordert werde mich rege zu beteiligen, dann gehe ich davon aus das die Sache harmlos ist.|uhoh:
> 
> Scheinbar ist dem nicht so, wenn im Nachhinein als einzigste Begründung ja immer darauf hingewiesen wird, das es ja freiwillig ist.|kopfkrat
> Ich lasse jedenfalls die Finger davon.



mach datt


----------



## ChristophL (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Gottsei Dank ist das ja freiwillig)
> 
> Da gehts aber leider nicht nur drum, selber die Fragen zu entwerfen und zu stellen (Und er Zeit die man dafür bräuchte) , sondern auch um eine professionelle Auswertung. Und das sollen lieber Leute machen deren Job das ist, ich jedenfalls könnte das nicht.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich meine Sozialforschungsscheine gemacht habe, dann sage ich dir mal hallo 

Umfragen machen ist ansich nicht sonderlich schwer.

Btw: Ich schliesse mich den anderen Kritikern auch an, kommerziellen Forschungsinstituten traue ich nicht 1m über den Weg.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*



> Wenn ich meine Sozialforschungsscheine gemacht habe, dann sage ich dir mal hallo


Gerne und jederzeit, wenn Du das eh studierst: 
Wir sind gerne bereit das Anglerboard als "Objekt" für eine Studie von Studenten zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## ChristophL (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Eine bitte an Alle!!!*

Hallo Thomas,

ich studiere keine Sozialwissenschaften - will von meinem Studium ja auch mal leben können |supergri 

Das ganze Unterthema nennt sich bei mir Berufsbildungsforschung... da muss ich halt Umfragen machen, die sind aber zu anderen Themen.

Wenn ich da meine Umfragen gemacht und ausgewertet habe (das ist aber erst in 1-2 Jahren der Fall), dann kann ich dir dabei weiterhelfen.

mfg
Christoph


----------

